# Beltrami, Elfman, Powell, Reznor, Zimmer on process



## creativeforge (Jan 18, 2016)

Composers round table candid conversation about the work... discuss the process behind scoring the top films of the year.


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jan 18, 2016)

I have seen this round table a couple of times. Great one. They should do it more often.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Jan 18, 2016)

I don't know for others, but for me, this is one of those rare occasions, where i feel like i'm attending a surreal "Plato's Republic of Kings" roundtable about ethics and solving the biggest world problems together...

Just imagine, for one sec, if you had John Williams, Morricone, Zimmer, Silvestri, Elfman, J. Newton-Howard, T/R/D.Newman, H. Shore, A. Menken & Vangelis all at the same table, the fattest atmosphere ever... 


The others are also very good!


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 18, 2016)

AlexandreSafi said:


> I don't know for others, but for me, this is one of those rare occasions, where i feel like i'm attending a surreal "Plato's Republic of Kings" roundtable about ethics and solving the biggest world problems together...
> 
> Just imagine, for one sec, if you had John Williams, Morricone, Zimmer, Silvestri, Elfman, J. Newton-Howard, T/R/D.Newman, H. Shore, A. Menken & Vangelis all at the same table, the fattest atmosphere ever...
> 
> The others are also very good!




Thanks! I saw the other ones, gotta have to watch. Suddenly scoring is floating down from the ethereal spheres of rarefied atmosphere, and we catch a glimpse of the composers human reality - the doubts, the fears, the frailty, the sensitivity which we share in so many ways. Can't put this into a sample!


----------



## Killiard (Jan 18, 2016)

They put up a short clip from a new one about 2 months ago



They still haven't put out the full video for some reason. HGW, Daniel Pemberton, Johann Johannsson, Michael Giacchino and Carter Burwell.


----------



## Dean (Jan 20, 2016)

Killiard said:


> They put up a short clip from a new one about 2 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> They still haven't put out the full video for some reason. HGW, Daniel Pemberton, Johann Johannsson, Michael Giacchino and Carter Burwell.



Anyone know if the full version is available yet? D


----------

